# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  testosterone cypionate

## gdubb216

just got my scripts filled check these pics out.......................

----------


## gdubb216

more pics............

----------


## 72turkeyleg

I get the same stuff . Butt i have a real scrip for it and mine never has a blue lid on it , or any lid for that matter box is sealed in plastic though when it comes from drug store

----------


## juicy_brucy

100% legit from a Canadian Pharmacy! That is the real deal. wish I could get a prescription for that! My doc said no, lol.

----------


## whiteowl

M8,

mine is a script....blue top....box with purple slash from left to right....looks like same same as mine....

----------


## CYP400

real!

----------


## slayer1983

looks yummy that is a big pharmacutical compnay good to go

----------


## Gears

Does your insurance cover that, or how much did you have to pay?

----------


## Mighty Joe

200mgs/cc.......Ain't they purty!!!!

----------


## jaysunderstudy

In a perfect world those would be available at every corner GNC and health food store. If only.....

----------


## generation_ss

You lucky bastard ............Congrats

----------


## warchild

> You lucky bastard ............Congrats


dude this thread is like 7 months old....wtf?

----------


## widowmaker2

> dude this thread is like 7 months old....wtf?


LOL....what a moron

----------


## generation_ss

didnt realize how old the tread was....my mistake moron

----------


## widowmaker2

> didnt realize how old the tread was....my mistake moron


yup that confirms it...you are an idiot...moving on

----------


## PT

> You lucky bastard ............Congrats


 bro, your congragulating him on something that he probably dosnt even have anymore. this thread is 7 months old so im sure he used it

----------

